# Becoming an Egg Donor/Sharing Eggs



## chickchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi All 

I'm in the process of becoming and egg donor in London.

I've had all my blood tests and have been approved (though they are just waiting on one last result before 100% confirmation) and have a planning meeting and counselling session (mandatory) scheduled for mid-June.

Then I guess it's a case of waiting to see if they can match a recipient to me and then synching our cycles so that we can both go ahead with IVF (DP has low s/c - all my levels are fine).

Has anyone else been through this process and do you have any advice?  Did it take very long to find a match to you and were you able to get a good amount of eggs for both you and your receipient to use?  And were you succesful?

Any advice and general thoughts would be very much appreciated. 

Best wishes 

Hayley x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Hayley,

I am just on the start of my journey as a egg sharer in the West Midlands. I am also having my treatment as a result of Male factor problems (My partner had a vasectomy 10 years ago) We have our Planning Meeting on the 13th june and will be looking to start July time.

I was matched straight away (3 days infact) There are such a shortage of donors it will be very quick. They will no doubt already have people 'in mind' for you.

There a quite a few of us who chat on the chit chat thread it's here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140877.0 Come and join us we are all egg sharing at the moment we are all at different stages and its always great to speak to others doing the same thing.
Hopefully see you there.
Nicole x


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

Hayley, did you happen to ask or did they say if there was a list of recipients?  With #1 they had a 2-3 year waiting list on donors so I was matched up within a week of everything being finalized.  Bourn Hall did a big push on donors right around the time of my first IVF and no longer has a waiting list.  They now have done a flip-flop and have a short list of donors.  With IVF #2 & 3 I have had to wait a couple months for a match.  Typically when a match is found things move quickly.  With #2 after a two month wait I was called saying I was matched up and would start DR in less then a week.  One thing I have found is from start (filling out application or saying "I'm ready to try again") to ET is about the same amount of time (5 months) even though I now must wait on a recipient.

If I were you I would call the clinic and see if they have a list of waiting recipients.  If the answer is no then ask the average wait time for donors.  At Bourn donors are waiting about two months for a match; they told me this and it rang true both times I've waited.

IVF #1 20 eggs collected - BFP for both - both now have a baby girl
IVF #2 20 eggs collected - BFN for both
IVF #3 15 eggs collected - kept 8 gave 7 - just started TWW


----------

